

The bloodiest, sickest game from EA - bdfh42
http://scobleizer.com/2008/08/08/e/

======
gaius
_I asked several EA employees about working conditions (and even got rid of
the PR people to have some good conversations) and they say that the attitude
of management toward work hours has dramatically improved but still could be
improved more_

That's the interesting part of this article.

